
MIT AI: Google (Eric Schmidt) - AlanTuring
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIC9FQpxVwQ
======
nabla9
I didn't know that Eric Schmidt wrote Lex.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lex_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lex_\(software\))

